
Tell HN: The term serverless needs to disappear - jqueryin
Small rant on something that truly annoys me.<p>The term &quot;serverless&quot; needs to <i>go away</i>.<p>You&#x27;re utilizing servers that someone else is managing. By definition, it&#x27;s not a server-less architecture. You still point a DNS record at it.<p>There&#x27;s got to be a better name choice which intermingles the concepts of managed servers, auto scaling, etc.
======
Freak_NL
There is a better term for this exact phenomenon; _Function as a Service_
(FaaS). It fits neatly with Platform as a Service (PaaS) and Software as a
Service (SaaS). It also makes sense, mostly.

However, as much as I agree with you (and I do; 'serverless' is just cruel
semantic abuse), the buzzword took off; the marketeers and bandwagoneers got a
hold of it, made it buzz, and now do not appear willing to let go.

Shame.

~~~
Finnucane
>cruel semantic abuse

Yeah, but that describes most business/tech jargon. I guess, for example, that
verbifying words like 'architect' and 'concept' instead of using ordinary
English words like 'design' and 'conceive' that already mean the same thing
somehow makes what you do seem special and new and not an ordinary function
that's been going on since the beginning of time.

